# Accountancy Jobs??



## zaheer (Apr 21, 2013)

Dear All

Would someone be able to please tell me what are the job prospects of accountants in the current australian market. I am a chartered accountant with 8 years plus experience. 

Any help/advice is highly appreciated.

Kind Regards

Zaheer


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Zaheer

I note your comments about job prospects in Australia for accountants. You should find the following link of help :-

Chartered Accountants Australia

and maybe add a post to the jobs section here :-

Jobs and work - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information

Regards,

Mark


----------



## zaheer (Apr 21, 2013)

Editor said:


> Hi Zaheer
> 
> I note your comments about job prospects in Australia for accountants. You should find the following link of help :-
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Mark.. Will look through that link.

About posting the thread, thought I had already posted in the jobs and work section.

Kind Regards

Zaheer


----------

